

Black Hat hacker claims he can make $15k to $20k an hour - klous
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/07/black-hat-hacker-describes-how-he-makes-15k-to-20k-an-hour/

======
bradleyland
Making $15k-$20k "in an hour" is not the same as making it "an hour"
(equivalent to per hour). This is a mistake often made in evaluating the
profitability of a business ideas. For example, our business runs procurement
events that culminate in a real-time reverse auction with a specified duration
of around 15 minutes. It is not unusual for us to bill $40k for a large event.
But what about all the work we do that leads up to that brief event? We can't
rationally exclude that in the evaluation of our profitability

Likewise with this blackhat; how long did it take to build their botnet? How
many $15k-$20k opportunities present themselves in a year? How much of that
figure can be attributed to self-agrandisement; an attribute commonly
associated with l33t hackers?

------
Sven7
Spamming and DDoS...pfft...too much work.

I would have just written a blog post on chrome passwords.

------
Hello71
Right. I say I can make $100k an hour.

------
ggreiner
Can and does are two very different things.

